# Back into the swing of things.



## TrixBarred (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey all. 

So after much... lets just say me being a bit lax with my writing and putting it off for what seems like a good few month now (Don't beat me, I swear I will do more ^^;;, I decided to pick up the pen, or keyboard in some cases and am working towards a goal which I hope to achieve by Sunday the 9th.

I picked up a manga as I was coming back home after a disappointing day, didn't know why I picked that one up, I just did. And as I read it, it made me think, my mind started to race and came up with a story. Don't worry this isn't plagurism, I just thought of the concept while reading the book. The plot and writing is my own, thats the way it should be ^^

Anyways. I put on hold back a few month ago of writing a novel sized story, and started to listen to the advice of others only recently. I decided to write a short story... how short that will be is debatable right now, but I will try to keep it under the 15,000 mark... hopefully ^^;;;

I was wondering if I could get some help with something I have run into. 
The story I am writing follows the main character through her life as she strives towards her dream. But I can't think of how to break up the story, or time jump ahead to when she is older. 
It would be a heck of a challenge to write her day to day life as she gets older and leading up towards the end of the story, but I think it would be more novel sized if I did that XD

Also is it best to write out a guide line for the story, or to just get on with and do it. Right now I am just writing it out roughly for the start and just want to know if i am going in the right direction. 

Oh and how do you write from the view of a child ? Should the words match their age or should they just talk normally ?

Thanks for listening ^^


----------

